# Large mass found, confirmed in lymph node



## LunaBear (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi,

I am new here, just trying to find answers and feedback. I have read a lot of the threads about Lymphoma that already exist on this board but I am trying to find out more information. I found a large mass in the lymph node area of my sweetheart Luna last night, size of two gold balls. Very dense and hard. She is about 8.5. I took her to the vet this morning and they confirmed that it is the lymph node. But only on one side. As I wait for the results to come back (24-48 hours) I have been searching everywhere to try and find information. Lymphoma or the probability that one side just might be an infection? I guess I would like to start out a conversation and a poll of everyone who has a positive diagnosis on their goldens: has it been just one side or both sides? I cannot rest my brain and would like to read other stories. If there is already a thread about this please point me in the right direction.

Thank you.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, even if it is under such worrying circumstances. 
I can't really help you with a poll - none of my dogs have had lymphoma. But, one thing I have learned over the years is you shouldn't assume the worst until the results are in. 
Good luck with Luna!


----------



## LunaBear (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you. Yes I am a worry wort right now. Below is a picture of my Luna:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She's lovely.
I haven't personally read this, but others highly recommend it:

https://www.amazon.com/Dog-Cancer-Survival-Guide-Treatments/dp/0975263153


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for the worry you're facing. She is beautiful, reminds me a lot of my own girl. Sending good thoughts for Luna.


----------



## GoldenNuggets (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello, I am so sorry you are going through this. I haven't had an experience with swollen lymph nodes so I cannot give you any advice on if it's an infection or not. But I do know how extremely hard it is to wait once you have found something. I recently went through a tough time with my 8 year old, Baxter, and a mass that I found on the roof of his mouth last Tuesday. He had surgery today and just waiting for biopsy results (hopefully nothing) BUT. The wait for results can be so hard. I googled for hours because I couldn't think about anything else, hoping to find alternate answers other than the worst case scenario. And that's when I found this website and members who shared similar stories. It didn't ease the pain or worry completely, but to know that others have gone through similar things and reached out to give support sure did help me through some lonely hours of wait. It seemed like I could talk myself in and out of a diagnosis, but deep down, I knew I had to wait it out. It's the unknown and what can lie ahead that is frightening. And to know that the decisions lie in our hands is so hard. But, what I can say is that you found it. It is better to find it than not and you are being proactive about it. You can know that you did the right thing in getting her checked. I'm saying a prayer for your sweet girl and sending hope that she will be okay. She is so beautiful, sending her hugs and luck. Please hang in there, easier said than done.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh that is a face that could stop a clock.!!!! Beautiful. Holding you and Luna in my thoughts. 

dlm ny country


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

My sweet Haylie got Lymphoma when she was 5. One day I noticed her neck was swollen. Took her to the vets right away. I can't remember if she was swollen on one side only. I just remember her whole neck looking huge. I'm sending healthy thought to Luna... best of luck. Agnes


----------



## LunaBear (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you for the book referral, I have not seen that book yet. And thank you everyone for your kind words. 

I received the news today, she has lymphoma. stage 1. I will be doing chemo. I am not sure what to think right now. I had always wanted a golden since I was little. Once I graduated from college I bought Luna as a graduation present to myself at the age of 21. She's moved to grad school with me, been there for everything in my 20s with me. She is my heart and soul.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry it's not better news. However, stage 1 is good, and they really tend to handle the chemo very well on the whole. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Darn - I was hoping for an infection. Hopefully, the chemo will help your girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Luna, sending you both lots of positive thoughts. She looks absolutely beautiful in her photo.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

B cell or T cell? That'll make all the difference in the path so be sure they typed it. Glad you caught it so early.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about your Luna Bear...I will keep Luna and you in my prayers as you battle this...


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful girl. My wish is that the chemo will give you much more time with her.


----------



## GoldenNuggets (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear your news. Keeping you and your Luna in my thoughts and hope treatment well for her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry it wasn't better news. There have been some dogs here who have done really well on the lymphoma treatment. I hope your girl responds to it well, too.


----------



## LunaBear (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi everyone! Thank you for your sweet words. Here is an update: Luna has B-cell, we started chemo last Friday. The oncologist actually thinks that she is a stage 2 or 3. But I am hopeful! She has had some GI issues with the chemo so far and seems sad, but I am trying to stay positive. I wanted to also check in tell you all what happen over all and how I found it. Hopefully this will help other golden owners some day. So one night she looked at me with her 'pet me eyes' and I started to pet her under her ears (her fav spot). So as soon as I felt the mass under her right ear/jaw line, it scared me. It was a solid mass and big ( 2 golf ball sizes). After taking her to the vet we put her on ear meds because she had an ear infection on that side. So the lymph node actually reduced dramatically 24 hours after we gave her those meds ( half of a golf ball size). So, ultimately if she did not have that ear infection I would have not realized that she has lymphoma. I am extremely grateful for that ear infection. Or the outcome would be totally different and I wouldn't have caught it so early. <3


----------



## LunaBear (Mar 8, 2017)

here is a photo of my Luna love from this weekend at my parents ranch which is named after her: Luna Vista Ranch <3


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a beautiful photo!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That photo is absolutely lovely. Treasure that one


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful photo. Thanks for the update. I wish it weren't so, but hopefully the chemo will help her. Cancer in these wonderful dogs is just so awful.


----------



## Duggie's Mom (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Sweet Girl, I just wanted to say that I'm so sorry to hear of Luna's diagnosis...I hope and pray that she'll recover and get back to her normal self very soon. Thinking of you and sending positive vibes for Luna.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's beautiful!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, Luna, my Bella has b-cell lymphoma also. She was diagnosed right around the the first the year 2016. She has been getting treatment at UC Davis vet school. She recently relapsed and we are in round two of chemo. 

I'm sorry Luna and you are going through all this. It sounds as if you are doing everything right by educating yourself about canine lymphoma. My philosophy from day one has been to trust in the doctors (they've been great) and have as much fun as possible with my girl. Since she has relapsed, my daughter and I know we probably won't have her too much longer. I'm hoping we get through the summer so she can go swimming and other stuff that she loves. 

Bella and I are sending you many hugs through the Internet. Best wishes and good luck with treatment.


----------

